# Removing exhaust manifold studs!!!!!!!!!!



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

:angry:I am removing the exhaust manifolds on my 6.5. The studs have been in the head for the past 10 years, had to cut of the heads of the studs, I got one side off, now I am going to remove the studs out of the heads. One guy told me to heat the studs red hot:angry: let itcool abit and then proceed to remove. Its working with a few studs but there are still some stubborn ones. Whats my next move.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Friend of mine told me to heat them then pour water on them, should make them pop and then losen. Its all theroetically though. I just bought some headers last night so I'll be putting them on soon and we'll see how the theory works?! I'm sure I'll be mad too.


----------



## twinman326 (Dec 7, 2007)

Try using a stud remover that goes over the stud. The stud remover look like a socket.They come in many sizes. It is a 3/8 set


----------



## rmartini27 (Dec 15, 2007)

pb blaster and a stud remover. let it soak for awhile


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

augerandblade;745430 said:


> :angry:I am removing the exhaust manifolds on my 6.5. The studs have been in the head for the past 10 years, had to cut of the heads of the studs, I got one side off, now I am going to remove the studs out of the heads. One guy told me to heat the studs red hot:angry: let itcool abit and then proceed to remove. Its working with a few studs but there are still some stubborn ones. Whats my next move.


If there is enough stud sticking out put a nut on it and use a mig welder and lay a nice bead around the nut, should back right out. I did that on my chevy 6.0 and it worked like a charm.

Regards Mike


----------



## mikeauto1 (Nov 27, 2008)

*stud removal*

heat stud with torch map gas or whatever you have, when hot stick a candle over stude so the wax melts, the wax gets n the threads of the head and the stud will come out. works every time.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It definitely helps to get them very hot, and apply some sort of lubricant or penetrant to the stud right at the head. People have have good luck with PB Blaster, WD 40, Fluid Film, wax, even water. You may need to do this several time on some of the studs. If you can weld a nut on as mentioned, that would be excellent. Double nutting would work OK too.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

we use pb blaster,then clean stud area well,if stud is broken flush we mig weld a washer to it,then mig weld a nut to the washer,let cool,spray pb blaster,heat cyl head area around stud w/torch and work the stud out,this method does require some skill but it works well,we do it all the time.good luck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Or you could be like me and have no room to work on the crap, have two busted flush and have to pull the heads out of the truck to get them out!!! That is going to be my fun project this spring


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

:waving:Yup Im reading all these posts, keep em coming if you got other ideas, just finish cleaning all the snow of my house roof.:angry: Going back in the shop, using the idea of heating the studs red hot and letting cool seems to work great, gonna top it off with some wax, got 4 out 3 workably loose and one left. Yes I have a 98 Chev thats got a bolt rusted, or busted off that another project for the summer. Biggest thing with these studs extraction is patience. I dont need this truck till May. So if the stud is stubborn I find something else to do and tackle the next day or hour. Again thanks alot for all the adv ice:


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, I wish I would have read this when I was attempting to take the manifold of our 250! I ended not doing it cuz' they just wouldn't come loose! How do you work down in there anyway?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know what year your Ford is, but a friend of mine has a 2004 or so. They took out the inner fender (which is plastic, nice), put it in the air and took off the front tires. Piece of cake from there.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes I took off the inner fender , removed the right side tire, truck is on stands , inside, :salute:: tunes cranked up on the surround sound stereo. whatsa matter you dontcha lika diz place , itsa not so bad,,,,,,,,,


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

2 Days later I got all the studs out except the last one I tackled.  Heated it red hot allowed it to cool, didnt work,  heated the cylinder head around the stud ....:angry:......didnt work. Dont have mig so I ordered a stud extractor ...................dont wanna start drilling and tapping.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I have heated the head around the stud and cooled the stud with canned air before, and that worked. I always presoak them with wintergreen oil, which is a great penetrant.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Got the stud extracter, didnt help any better than a vise grip. But it has a better grip of the stud than the vise grip. Threw all the tricks of the trade that I know at it to loosen the last stud. Finally in desperation I turned the stud with the stud extracter into the block. And it moved slightly. Kept on working it now it will rotate about 3/4 or a turn . Still difficult to remove, wont turn out easily, am just gonna keep on trying to loosen it. What a pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Mission accomplished, I figured I spent about 3 hours on that last stud. When it was finally removed turned out that there was damage to the thread on the stud and I guess there was a very small piece of metal holdingit back and binding. However theres no damage to the thread on the block. Thanks for all the advice. Hope this thread will be h elpful to anyone tackling this type of job.


----------



## mow4cash (Jan 9, 2009)

This is great info. Most of it i heard already but its great to have it all together in the same thread. Im going to be tackling this dreaded task pretty soon. Maybe people have suggestions on what studs,bolts,manifolds,headers to replace the old ones with. Im thinking of buying cheap manifolds and painting them with the high temp paint and top it off with stainless bolts.


----------

